# WEOFM.ORG: "Evolution of Scottish Freemasonry" by Robert L.D. Cooper



## News Feeder (Jan 16, 2011)

The third video presentation from the Worldwide Exemplification of Freemasonry is up and running. It appears that, after the first two presentations and some challenges with the various video formats, the organizers have gone to archiving the videos on Vimeo in Flash format.



This week's presentation is "The Evolution of Scottish Freemasonry" by Robert L.D. Cooper, PM. Brother Bob is the curator of the Grand Lodge of Scotland Museum and Library, and the author of _The Rosslyn Hoax_, _Cracking the Freemason's Code_, and _The Masonic Magician_.

Last week's presentation was "The Gift of Irish Freemasonry" - by R:.W:.Brother Robert T. Bashford of the Irish Lodge of Research. 

The first was "The Four Crowned Ones" by Dr. John S. Wade, PM.

The Worldwide Exemplification of Freemasonry 2011 Lecture Series is a free presentation by the Grand Lodge of Indiana F&AM, beginning  January 1, 2011 and running through December 31, 2011. At the conclusion of each presentation you will usually have an opportunity to join with the speakers in a live conversation on Facebook at the "Worldwide Exemplification of Freemasonry 2011 Lecture Series" page. 

Next Saturday, January 22nd, will be "The Foundation of the Premier Grand Lodge in 1717" by Christopher Powell
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






More...


----------



## Benton (Jan 16, 2011)

Great video, thoroughly enjoyed it.


----------

